# Lecture musique sur time capsule



## macnewbie007 (12 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais savoir s’il existe une application iOS qui permette de lire sa musique stockée sur une Time Capsule de dernière génération (2013 tout de même…) pour l’envoyer en AirPlay sur ma chaîne Denon.

En effet, j’ai numérisé tous mes CD en lossless et je stocke toute ma bibliothèque iTunes sur le disque dur de la Time Capsule.

Je souhaite pouvoir écouter ma musique dans de bonnes conditions et ne souhaite pas souscrire à un abonnement du type Apple Music ou Spotify.

En fait, j’aimerais faire avec ma musique ce que je fais déjà avec mes films qui sont stockés sur la Time Capsule et sont lus sur iPad et Apple TV par l’application Infuse.

J’ai fait une tentative sur l’Appstore mais ça grouille d’applications pour streamer le contenu musical de Youtube avec des bannières de pub dans tous les sens !

Connaissez-vous un lecteur de musique (même payant) qui permette de lire sa musique stockée sur une Time Capsule de la même manière que ce qu’Infuse fait avec la video ?

Merci par avance de votre aide !


----------



## Elbalo (15 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me pose la même question mais moi ce serait pour mon WD Cloud...
J’ai mis toute ma bibliothèque iTunes en ALAC, et ça m’ennuie de ne pouvoir en profiter correctement. 
Je trouve que la combi iTunes et Remote marche mal...


----------



## marenostrum (15 Octobre 2017)

iTunes le fait


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Octobre 2017)

Pour écouter la musique que je stocke sur un NAS, j’utilise MusicStreamer : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/musicstreamer/id979888370?mt=8 qui est pas mal, et surtout nPlayer (multiprotocoles et surtout tous types de fichiers, audio et video) : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/nplayer/id1116905928?mt=8
Tu trouveras des versions lite ou d’essai.


----------



## macnewbie007 (16 Octobre 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse ! Je vais essayer ça !

Bonne journée


----------



## USB09 (16 Octobre 2017)

Idem, Musicstreamer
MusicStreamer par Stratospherix Ltd
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/musicstreamer/id979888370?mt=8


----------



## Elbalo (24 Octobre 2017)

Et ben j’ai acheté MusicStreamer... l’interface est assez moche, mais bon les goûts et les couleurs...
Par contre il fait exactement ce que je lui demande et même plus !

Donc merci à vous,merci à eux, merci la vie [emoji41]


----------



## USB09 (31 Octobre 2017)

Oui l'interface est moche, comme un peu tout de cet éditeur. Pour cause Android bien sûr.


----------

